# Anyone who has normal hormone profile had egg donation and been succesful?



## tigger12 (Jan 23, 2008)

I'm wondering if there is anyone that can help me, i'm 31 (this year) and had my 3rd cycle of ivf treatment fail early last year.  I'm unexplained in the main with slightly raised NK cells I've had high dose steriods to treat that, my hormone profile fsh, ovarian reserve test are all normal (although I did have my fsh level raised once about 2 years ago at 12.1) but all subsiqent tests have been fine.  My AMH (Ovarian reserve test last year was a normal reading of 2.4) I was told that this couldn't go up but had it retested again this month and it's gone up quite abit to 3.5 so god knows what happened there.  All of cycles i have had day 3 embroys transfered with no success, the last cycle they left the remaining embroys out to be cultered onto blastocyst and i was told that none of them had made it, clinics advice was to try again and possible have dna fragmentation test done on dh and take it from there, one of the consultants at the lister asked one of the embrolgist to check my previous cycle and let me know if there was any reason to suggest we shouldn't aim for blastocyst and.  I've had a call from her this morning and she has informed me that actually one of my embroys they left out last time did in fact make it to blastocyst but what they call an early blastocyst but was poor quality and wouldn't have achieved a pregnany and there could be some evidence to suggest that it could be an egg problem, even though my hormone profile, ovarian reserve etc are all normal, i'm so confused now as this was different to the doctors opinion, doc said she thinks i should continue with my own eggs, just wondered if anyone out there has had some happen and had tried ED and been succesful
Thanks
Tigs
xxx


----------



## Shellyj (Mar 25, 2007)

Hiya, Im sorry to hear that you cannot get to the bottom of your problem. 
Has you DH been checked out, and have you had a hysterscopy etc, to check for fibroids etc. 
Also, what about autominue testing  , or is that nk cells are?
Sometimes ,a change of clinic can be just the ticket. No need to be loyal, when they are taking your money!
Good luck hun,
Love Shellyjxxx


----------

